
ICC Allows Afghanistan War Crimes Inquiry to Proceed - klyrs
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2020/03/05/total-win-human-rights-groups-welcome-icc-probe-us-torture-and-war-crimes
======
shauhdej
>Human rights advocates celebrated Thursday after the International Criminal
Court determined that an investigation into alleged war crimes committed by
United States forces and others in Afghanistan during the so-called War on
Terror can proceed.

I know it's Common Dreams so the bar is low but if you're reading the comments
first just know that the article doesn't get any better or informative from
here. Case in point, the writer had all the time in the world to quote tweets
from activists but couldn't even be bothered to mention that the US never
ratified the Rome Statute and is also among the list of countries to declare
they changed their mind on committing to the ICC.

